# oak,walnut



## dpaxs (Dec 8, 2001)

I was just browsing and reviewed your discussions, you can reall help me alot. I have just purchased 160 acres in Southeast Ks. I am looking to start oak and walnut trees from seeds. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. My whole purpose of planting, is to improve wildlife on the property. I have acess to very large walnut trees,(seeds that is). As far as the oak trees, someone said to start them in small containers. Is this the way to start them all? How long do I need to tend them before turning them loose in the wild? Will the deer demolish the trees if I transplant too soon? Any help would be greatful. Even advice as to which kinds of trees to start. Currently all or most of the trees on the property are hedge. They are not the most beautiful things to look at. Thank you for any advice!!!!!! Great board!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeclimber165 (Dec 8, 2001)

Since I've never been to Kansas, best I can tell ya is to check with your County Ag. Extension Office. Here, they even have free seedlings available certain times of the year. But they can tell you the best varieties of Oak to plant for your area. I've never had to worry about deer, but I think I recall someone here suggesting growing the seedlings to about 3' high before planting. If I were doing it, I'd start as many seedlings as I had room for (at least 100) and expect 60-80% to survive depending on how green (or brown) your thumb is!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 9, 2001)

The reason to start them in flats is that there is a lot of mortality due to rodents and deer (aren't they just big rats with hooves?) eating the seeds and seedlings.

One factor in your selection is the type of wildlife you want to attract.

Here are some searches I made

http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q=germinating+oak&geo=no&fs=web

http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q=growing+oak&geo=no&fs=web

http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q=planting+acorns&geo=no&fs=web

http://www.fs.fed.us/database/feis/plants/tree/


----------



## dpaxs (Dec 12, 2001)

*walnut*

Great sites JS!!!! However, does the same apply to Walnut trees or is there another technique for starting them.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 12, 2001)

I think walnut need some scarification. 

Go to one of the searches and replace oak/acorn with walnut.


----------

